

Google I/O sensors will detect motion and generate data - skreech
http://gigaom.com/2013/05/13/google-io-sensors-will-detect-motion-and-generate-data-for-real-time-visualization/

======
onion2k
Little by little, Google are building that mobile phone based surveillance
system from The Dark Knight.

------
snaky
On Arduino? It was a last-minute-quick hack?

